# Dan Post boots ??



## HayleeDawn (Nov 11, 2013)

Thinking about getting a pair of dan posts. never owned a pair before. specifially looking at the SAN MICHELLE DP2863 style. Anyone have these/worn them before/owned this brand? How do they hold up? Fit under jeans well?


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I think Dan Post are lower end. From what I remember, they're about like Laredos. I think I have a pair lying around somewhere, I don't wear them because they got roughed up in a hurry. Could just be that pair. If you don't ride much, I'm guessing they would be fine. I have a pair of Corrals that I like. Ariats are good value for the money, I have a pair of their cheap Stockman's from TSC that have lasted about three years now. Good luck!


----------



## abtiffi (Mar 24, 2014)

I love my Dan Posts! I'm not sure why someone would consider them "lower end"...they may not be the most expensive but they certainly aren't cheap. My Dan Posts fit me better than any other brand I've had. In fact, the only boots that I have _left_ at the moment are Dan Posts. I wear them all the time, through mud and rain and everything, and they're still holding up and look awesome. They broke in beautifully and have completely moulded to my foot.

And yes they fit under jeans extremely well! This is one of the main reasons I prefer them over a number of other brands. They even fit well under straight-cut jeans.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

They are ok, several years ago they were equal quality with Tony Lama, Nocona, and Justin. Now they are somewhat lower quality than those brands, they also make several of the lower end brands like Laredo and Dingo.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I had a pair 30 or so years ago that were the most comfortable boot I've ever worn. I'm very hard on shoes/boots for some reason but they lasted for years. I had them resoled a few times until my shoe repair guy didn't have any leather left to restitch. It broke my heart to have to throw them away. I've looked for a pair just like them ever since but they must have discontinued that model. I still look though just in case they bring them back. I have a hard time liking the boot fashions of today.


----------



## HayleeDawn (Nov 11, 2013)

got mine today, LOVE LOVE LOVE so far!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I sold boots for awhile and Dan posts are the higher end of Laredo. Laredo dingo and Dan post are all the same manufacturer Laredo being low end and Dan post being top end they are awesome boots and hold up quite well but I prefer Ariats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

